# Cost of building stables.



## Montyforever (11 January 2010)

Just a ponder ..  
	
	
		
		
	


	




What planning permission do you need?
How much would it cost to do everything! Eg, materials, hard standing!

As much detail as possible as its somthing i'd like to consider in the future  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ta all


----------



## Magicmadge (11 January 2010)

Depends what you want really timber or block work? Planning again will depend on your local authority and their criteria. Here in Lincolnshire was i could build my block without planning as long as they were in the boundary of my garden (council had this marked on their computer for my property) did not take up more than 50% of the garden and 5 meters away from any exsisting building. If they went over in to the paddock i would have had to apply for change of use of the paddock. We paid a man £8000 for blockwork and a concrete base and large concrete yard area for 4 boxes 2 14x12 and 2 12x12. Me and my husband put on the roof with bought in ready made trusses  to our dimentions (cheaper and easier than him making them) and onduline roofing sheets, plus thousands of nails screws and straps and guttering. My husband made the doors. This was about £2000 for materials. They look good and will last much longer than timber. I did price up a run of 4 timber stables and to be honest they were not much cheaper than what we paid for the block. But we did do a lot ouselves saving on labour costs.


----------



## Cazza525 (11 January 2010)

Hi I purchsed 2 fields 2 years ago. The first field has quite a steep slope and originally had a corrugated long sheep barn on it 80 ft long
We a,pplied for planning straight away to replace barn with 6 stables, tack room and feed room.

It too us over a year and got refused initially but we got it on appeal....that process cost about 5k.

We have actually finished the bottom yard (built into a hill so split into 2 yards). This consisted of all the groundworks, removal of old barn, digging out a car park,2 level areas for yards which moved approx 800tons of topsoil to our to field.We then have had 3 12ft by 12ft boxes, one corner foaling box, a tack room and feed room. No expense has been spared ie. top quality timber and aytomatic water feeders etc.

We have spent 28k on building work this year!!

We still have 2 more stables to build on the upper yard....we are BROKE!!!!!lol


----------



## janet68 (12 January 2010)

God it not cheap is it?


----------



## Lordy100 (12 January 2010)

1 X 12X14
2 X 14X14
1 X 11X14
Hay barn 20 x 14
Concrete base
Road to get to 
£20,000

Beware of the planners they try to apply change of use from agricultural to leisure use.  Alot of planning depts will not allow block work as this creates a permanent building which could be turned into residential at some point.
Also read all the small print very carefully.


----------



## BBH (12 January 2010)

I bought 7 acres and built a stable yard about three years ago. The land was just a parcel with no buildings at all so I started from scratch.

Re planning I hired very good planning consultants who cost a small fortune ( £5,000 ) but were well respected, very thorough and the application sailed straight through.

The stable groundworks cost £ 12,000 for clearance and concreting.

The yard, 8 stables, haybarn and tack room cost £35,000

I would say though that the bulk of the costs circa £100,000 have been for what could be described as facilities and the un-seen, huge amounts of drainage to the fields, the laying on of mains electric and water and post n rail fencing, car park hardstanding, removal of debris and access to yard from road.

The project is far from finished and has been a money pit but you can't beat having your own place.


----------



## Holly831 (12 January 2010)

Hiya, We used a planning consultant to get planning for an additional 6 12'x12' + 2 12' x 16' foaling boxes. a 16' x 32' barn and a 30m x 60m manege. This cost us around £3000 + around £1000 planning app fee (worked on square footage bizarly!)
We have done all the ground works, drainage and built the stables using treated 4 x 2" timber with hand made trusses and steel sheeting on the roofs. Spent around £10,000 on the stables so far with a block of 3 still to build. Ours all have power and are well lit with automatic waterers + rubber mats + high roofs (to match the stables that were already here).
We could have made them cheaper by using smaller timbers, onduline roofing etc but felt the xtra was worth


----------



## Holly831 (12 January 2010)

addition to above - The best thing is I have a very clever + supportive non horsey hubby who can build just about anything!!  (Yep I do know how lucky I am LOL)


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (12 January 2010)

Hubby built me these for approx £10k which includes baseworks, concrete, timber, plumbing, door ironmongery, roof tiles, electrics and guttering.

Him and myself laid all the concrete, that was lots of fun I can tell you - Not!!


----------



## Dubsie (12 January 2010)

Mrs_W that looks lovely! Can we swap?


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (12 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Mrs_W that looks lovely! Can we swap? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Aw, thanks, I am so pleased with them I must admit.

Lol, not after the sweat that went into that base!


----------



## grumpygraduate (13 August 2013)

Holly831 said:



			Hiya, We used a planning consultant to get planning for an additional 6 12'x12' + 2 12' x 16' foaling boxes. a 16' x 32' barn and a 30m x 60m manege. This cost us around £3000 + around £1000 planning app fee (worked on square footage bizarly!)
We have done all the ground works, drainage and built the stables using treated 4 x 2" timber with hand made trusses and steel sheeting on the roofs. Spent around £10,000 on the stables so far with a block of 3 still to build. Ours all have power and are well lit with automatic waterers + rubber mats + high roofs (to match the stables that were already here).
We could have made them cheaper by using smaller timbers, onduline roofing etc but felt the xtra was worth 





Click to expand...


Hi, i know this is an old post but i am currently looking for a rural planning consultant, could you tell me the name of the firm you used and your experience with them. it would be a great help. 

Cheers, Steve


----------



## grumpygraduate (13 August 2013)

BBH said:



			I bought 7 acres and built a stable yard about three years ago. The land was just a parcel with no buildings at all so I started from scratch.

Re planning I hired very good planning consultants who cost a small fortune ( £5,000 ) but were well respected, very thorough and the application sailed straight through.

The stable groundworks cost £ 12,000 for clearance and concreting.

The yard, 8 stables, haybarn and tack room cost £35,000

I would say though that the bulk of the costs circa £100,000 have been for what could be described as facilities and the un-seen, huge amounts of drainage to the fields, the laying on of mains electric and water and post n rail fencing, car park hardstanding, removal of debris and access to yard from road.

The project is far from finished and has been a money pit but you can't beat having your own place.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, i know this is an old post but i am currently looking for a rural planning consultant, could you tell me the name of the firm you used and your experience with them. it would be a great help. 

Cheers, Steve


----------



## LynH (13 August 2013)

I did my own planning application but the people who owned our property before us hired a company called Keith Warth to get the original planning consent and change of use. Apparently they had been unsuccessful three times before using this company.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 August 2013)

Montyforever said:



			Just a ponder ..  
	
	
		
		
	


	




What planning permission do you need?
How much would it cost to do everything! Eg, materials, hard standing!

As much detail as possible as its somthing i'd like to consider in the future  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ta all  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

You need PP for anything that is not mobile unless it is in the curtilage of your garden and meets the criteria for permitted development (as specified by a previous poster but there are also criteria re position in relation to house and road). Also bear in mind that potential nuisances with neighbours like muck heaps can still scupper the garden idea and someone buying your house in future may not look on a stable block in garden as an asset if not horsey 

Cost wise we had a 4 stable plus tack room mini barn with a number of spec upgrades eg portal frame so stable structures aren't supporting roof,to make use flexible for a future buyer, for £12.5k, 

On a level piece of land, base, ground works, drainage water and electrics done to building regs standards would prob have been about £8k on top. But as our land was pretty sloping it was more of a major civil engineering project and cost nearer £12 k

So say £25k all in.


----------

